# I need pics of Crypt melt



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm writing a research paper on Cryptocoryne wendtii for school. I'm looking for some pics of Crypt melting, preferably a Crypt wendtii melting. I need a nice crisp photo, doesn't need to be professional although I certainly won't turn it down. The finished product will only be turned in to my professor for a grade, nothing published. Credit will be given to the photographer/hobbiest. If you can photoshop your name on to the pic, that would be even better. 

If you have any real nice pics of Crypt wendtii (not melting) in an aquascape, that would also be appreciated. 

A jpeg image (or similar) is preferred. I'll provide my email address by pm. This paper is due next Friday, Oct 30. I would like to have any (or all) pics by Wednesday, Oct 28.

Thanks.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a sunset that is currently melting if you want me to snap a shot.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Like this pontiderifolia:


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Notice the leaf turns yellow before it melts. I think there's some evidence to suggest it recycles the chemicals in there before necrosis sets in.


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

I notice that you haven't gotten very many replies to your request. I don't claim to be a good photographer, but I do have a lot of Cryptocoryne wendtii, so I tried to take some pictures for you. Let me know if you need me to send them to you full sized.

































Good luck on your paper.

Andy


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

I don't have any pictures of crypts melting or in an aquascape but if you'd like to use any of my pictures of C. wendtii emersed &/or in flower from my thread you are welcome to.


----------

